# FreeBSD 9.1 how to install on VirtIO VPS?



## DevFist (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi to all,

i have a problem with installation on VPS with VirtIO. Does exists some way for adding package virtio-kmod(or other) before start install or i have to make own install image with it? Thanks for any help...


----------



## fonz (Dec 31, 2012)

I see that's indeed a package/port. If it's not on the install medium, you'll probably have to put it there yourself. You might want to try something like:
Obtain the memstick image for your architecture.
"Burn" it to a USB flash drive (or perhaps an SD card or something).
Mount the newly-created install medium r/w.
Go to the ports directory and install emulators/virtio-kmod onto the install medium (probably requires using $DESTDIR or something along those lines).
Boot the installation medium.
Either load the module at the boot prompt or go to "Live CD" and load it from there.

Hope this helps, and if I misunderstood the question forget I said anything.

Fonz


----------



## gkontos (Dec 31, 2012)

You can also make a default FreeBSD installation and install the virtio drivers later.

You can download binaries from here

After that you need to modify your /boot/loader.conf


```
virtio_load="YES"
virtio_pci_load="YES"
virtio_blk_load="YES"
if_vtnet_load="YES"
virtio_balloon_load="YES"
```

Your rc.conf


```
ifconfig_vnet0_name="em0"
ifconfig_em0="inet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  netmask 255.255.255.xxx"
```

And finally your /etc/fstab


```
ada -> vtb
```


----------



## fonz (Dec 31, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> You can also make a default FreeBSD installation and install the virtio drivers later.


I assumed the OP needed that VirtIO thingy during the install. If that's not the case, your solution is much more convenient.

Fonz


----------



## DevFist (Dec 31, 2012)

Exactly, I need VirtIO drivers during installation... Otherwise it's aborted after choose partitioning method. Method with making own install medium is only option which i found too... I just try ask if does exists some other way... Anyway thanks for your replies...


----------



## fonz (Dec 31, 2012)

DevFist said:
			
		

> Method with making own install medium is only option which iI found too...


If using a USB flash drive (or an SD card perhaps) is an option, making one's own install medium isn't that hard. Download the image, create the medium, mount it r/w and take it from there. You'll probably even be able to edit /path/to/mounted/medium/boot/loader.conf to automagically load your module at boot time.

Good luck,

Fonz


----------



## gkontos (Jan 1, 2013)

Understood. There are some VPS providers that provide as default only virtio drives.


----------

